# Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais



## bootsangler-b (14. April 2005)

moin,
das habe ich eben in der oz gefunden.
soviel dann auch zum thema fischereischein bildet...

*Wolgast (OZ)* _An den Hafenkais in Wolgast ist ab sofort das Angeln verboten, teilte das Hafenamt der Stadt mit. Weil viele Petrijünger in den letzten Monaten in den Häfen Fische mit Metallhaken gerissen und damit geltendes Fischereirecht gebrochen haben, ziehe die Stadtverwaltung jetzt die Konsequenzen, hieß es. Rechtsverstöße durch die Angler wurden, so Roswitha Posdziech vom Hafenamt, 2005 so massiv, dass auch Kontrollen durch den Fischereimeister, die Wasserschutzpolizei und die Hafenbehörde an der Situation nichts änderten._

bernd


----------



## Lechfischer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

Durch das Sperren des Hafens wird das Reißen sicherlich nicht verhindert.Die,die die Fische reißen,werden sie auch zukünftig reißen.Wenn nicht im Hafen,dann halt wo anders.Find ich sinnlos.


----------



## Rosi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

Hallo, hab ich gestern auch gelesen. Und die haben alle einen Fischereischein!!


----------



## Lotte (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

moin-moin,

klasse!!! damit werden die ehrlichen angler wieder einmal bestraft!!! die reißer wird es nicht kümmern, wenn sie sich eine andere stelle suchen müssen!!! aber der rechtstreue fischer hat das nachsehen!!! zum :v!!!


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

@ rosi: Angeln ohne Ahnung?  
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50345
vielleicht war das thema so gemeint?  

bernd


----------



## Lionhead (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> klasse!!! damit werden die ehrlichen angler wieder einmal bestraft!!! die reißer wird es nicht kümmern, wenn sie sich eine andere stelle suchen müssen!!! aber der rechtstreue fischer hat das nachsehen!!! zum :v!!!


Überall das Gleiche. In Stralsund wird es etwas eingedämmt, dann machen Sie halt in Wolgast weiter. Wo geht es jetzt hin?
Alles Irre und wie ich dieses Jahr in Stralsund beobachten durfte, sind es oft die Einheimischen und nicht irgendwelche dubiosen ausländischen Schwarzangler. Aua.:c 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## uer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

hallo

na endlich ist schluß mit dieser sauerei |laola: 

|stolz: ich auf de stadtverwaltung von wolgast


und soviel nochmals zum thema - tourischein - es waren keine touris oder angler die den fischereischeinnicht hatten - es waren alles angler mit fischereischein

einige werden jetzt sagen - es waren nur ein paar angler u. die masse muss jetzt drunter leiden - falsch - es haben dutzende von a...... dort gestanden u. ihr unwesen getrieben

und 

damit ihr mal seht worum es geht - drillinge in grössen die benutzen die meisten nicht mal in norwegen


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

ja uer!! WEIL es angler mit fischereischein waren und WEIL die, die nicht gerissen haben zugeschaut haben ist es richtig so, dass da nun schluss mit lustig ist!!

bernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

Finde ich auch absolut richtig so. Ich habe das auch schon selbst im Hafen von Strahlsund beobachten müssen. Die hatten soooo viel Bisse, die haben ständig angeschlagen! Und jetzt jammern wieder alle..

Ist schon besser so. Erst mal dichtmachen und dann mal sehen. Es tut mir trotztdem um die Leute leid, die sich dort wirklich ihre Barsche angeln um etwas Abwechslung auf dem Teller zu haben. Die armen und ehrlichen, die sich keine weiten Fahrten leisten können. Ist schon echt zum k...en!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

@ bootsangler-b

#6


----------



## Rosi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

Dazu fällt mir noch das ein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=48104&page=7&pp=15


----------



## Bonifaz (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

Das in Wolgast hab ich ostern auch schon gesehen. schade eigentlich...
In Anklam in der peene standen auch nur Reißer und haben Fisch auf fisch geholt, meist plötze und Blei.


----------



## blinkerkatze (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

Die gespräche von einer Angelsperre im Stralsunder Hafen gab es wohl auch schon. Aber was soll das bringen das ist nun mal so das die Typen weiterziehen, warum werden die Strafen nicht einfach angehoben und die Scheine auf Lebenszeit eingezogen am besten das Fahrzeug das zur Straftat benutzt wird gleich mit.


----------



## Rosi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wolgast stoppt Angeln an den Hafenkais*

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Es gibt ( verordnete ) Regeln. Wer dagegen verstößt, muß bis zu 10000€ Strafe zahlen. Warum werden diese Gesetze nicht angewendet?? Weil kein Beamter den ganzen rechtlichen Trödel durchziehen will. Das ist wie inkonsequente Erziehung bei Kindern. Mama sagt das darfst du nicht, Papa sagt naja, ein bischen doch. 
Die Leute machen sich strafbar und lachen darüber, weil erst jemand zu Schaden kommen muß, bevor eingegriffen wird. ( ist wie bei der Kampfhundeverordnung und im Straßenverkehr)


----------

